# enjeu-clé (substantif + clé)



## malena es nombre de ...

os pongo el contexto
l’enjeu-clé du libéralisme est de savoir ce que l’on réglemente et où on place le seuil de protection
 
haber si alguien sabe como traducirla 
gracias, me estais ayudando muchisimo


----------



## moira

l'enjeu-clé = la apuesta clave


----------



## tizón

Nueva pregunta
​
Buenos días!

¿Cual sería la traducción de "assurance homme-clé" en español?

Muchas gracias por ayudarme!
Saludos,


----------



## FLorencee

Hola


enfoque fiscal, llamados Hombre Clave y Seguro de Socios. ... A través del <<<seguro Hombre clave>>>,

Saludos

FLorencee


----------



## tizón

Muchas gracias!
¿Me podrías decir que cubre este seguro o algun detalle más al respecto?

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Tizón, bonjour et bienvenue sur ce forum,

Si buscas en Google: "Homme-clé" encontrarás muchas páginas que te ayudarán.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## FLorencee

*Seguro de Hombre clave* * *
 Este seguro está diseñado para resarcir las pérdidas que origina el deceso de un hombre considerado como clave en una empresa, ya que a través de su experiencia y conocimientos contribuye sustancialmente al éxito mediante la toma de decisiones, o por sus habilidades específicas, obteniendo mayores utilidades o un nivel sostenido de crecimiento de su empresa.

Las personas que pueden ser elegibles para este seguro son los dueños, los socios industriales, los directivos o bien personal con conocimientos especializados que al faltar ocasionarían una disminución en la producción, pérdida de clientes o del _know-how_, restricciones de crédito, reducción en el manejo de inversiones, una disminución en la habilidad de dirigir, entre otras cosas.

En este tipo de seguro, la compañía es el contratante y el beneficiario irrevocable de la póliza.


Saludos


----------



## tizón

Muchas gracias por esta definición, me has ayudado mucho!
Saludos


----------



## sboullay

Nueva  pregunta
​ 

Hola todos !

como se dice "une personne clé" en espagnol?
dans le contexte suivant: "j'ai identifié les personnes clés..."

gracias por los repustas

sébastien


----------



## yserien

Una persona responsable, imprescindible, en suma una persona "clave" ya que llave no nos vale. La lista puede ser interminable, un pilar de la empresa, el mejor apoyo.....yo creo que clave es la mejor.


----------



## sboullay

muchas gracias!


----------



## karinemartin

Nueva  pregunta
​ 
Hola, buenas noches,

Alguien sabe como se dice?
Factor llave.. suena raro...
par exemple l'un des facteurs clés de notre développement..."
Sería mejor uno de lso principales factores de nuestro....

Gracias
karine


----------



## josé león

Podría ser: "la clave de nuestro... ", o, "uno de los factores estratégicos de ..."

Saludos

jl


----------



## Tximeleta123

Buenas noches,

Creo que te refieres a:

"uno de los factores claves de nuestro desarrollo"

Saludos


----------



## anasusa

Nueva  pregunta
​ 
*les domaines clé se transforment

*Hola, ¿Alguien me puede decir a que se refiere esta frase, o que significa exactamente? Me parece que hablan de "La Francia de hoy en día" o de los ciudadanos


----------



## anasusa

Lo siento. No puedo aportar mas datos porque es una conversación oral donde al final hacen una pregunta. Esta es una de las respuestas escritas para que saber si hemos captado la conversación. 
La pregunta viene a decir: ¿Que es lo que "destaca" o "resalta" hoy en Francia?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Si es una pregunta sobre un texto que has tenido que escuchar, entonces sabrás de qué "sectores" están hablando. Te lo dejo en sector (domaine)por no tener el contexto y no saber de qué estamos hablando.

¿Los sectores-clave están evolucionando?

Clave = los más importantes, fundamentales.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## astun

Nueva  pregunta
​ 

Bonjour, 


Est-ce que quelqu'un sait la meilleure facon de dire "recherche par mot cle" en espagnol?

busqueda por palabras claves???

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Búsqueda mediante *palabra(s) clave*. 
Nota: Clave es invariable como en francés, clé.


----------



## astun

Muchas gracias


----------



## anasusa

Hola Gevy, gracias por aclararme la frase porque no la hubiera podido deducir en su significado literal. He vuelto a escuchar el texto y creo que hablan de los avances de Francia en los sectores principales, salud, la educación de los niños, la organización del país... Además la respuesta correcta a la audición era esta, que por cierto no la acerté. Otra vez será.
Merci beaucoup nuevamente


----------



## ppna

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 

"(..) Et s'organisent durant cette *année clé*"

En español:

"(...) Y se organizan durante este *año clave*" ?

Gracias


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

No se ve si la frase está completa, pero parece correcta: *clave *está bien utilizado, se usa mucho así, en aposición. (Las preguntas clave, los puntos clave de la cuestión). 

Saludos.


----------



## ppna

gracias !!


----------



## amérique

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola,

Tengo una duda con un encabezado de un informe sobre la construcción de un túnel.

El titulo es:

BILAN SUR LES PHASES CLEFS DU TUNNEL

Y luego se enumeran algunos aspectos:

-Logement
-répli
-Installations
-Creusement

Traduje el titulo como "análisis de las etapas claves del túnel", porque no tengo más contexto.

Estoy bien o me sugieren otra cosita???

También me gustaría saber si CLEF no tiene femenino.

Mil gracias.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches amérique:



amérique said:


> También me gustaría saber si CLEF no tiene femenino.


 
No termino de entender tu consulta ya que _clef_ (o clé) es un sustantivo femenino.


----------



## borel

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
haciendo un trabajo de traducción en el que debo intentar descifrar la palabra enjeu en todas sus acepciones (tarea harto difícil) encontré esta frase:
_On avait échangé des énigmes, avec enjeu à la clef. _(Daniel-Rops, _Le Peuple de la Bible,_ III, 1, pág. 191) que quisisera utilizar como ejemplificación en mi trabajo pero no llegó a dilucidar el sentido de _enjeu à clef_
en mi interpretación sería: se habían intercambiado enigmas con premios insospechados.
Evidemente no he sabido dar con la interpretaciçon correcta, por tanto les pido colaboración en este intringulis. Desde ya les agradezco enormemente.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Por partes:
-1-  enjeu
tenemos un hilo muy extenso sobre _enjeu_ del cual quiero rescatar y destacar la aportación de Mirelia:


> L'enjeu d'un pari (apuesta, envite)
> L'enjeu d'une compétition (meta)
> L'enjeu d'une guerre, d'une expédition (objetivo, finalidad...)
> Les enjeux économiques, politiques (contexto, problemas, cuestiones,
> desafios, retos, implicaciones...)
> L'enjeu d'un projet (alcance)
> Etre l'enjeu de (fondo, meollo, clave, esencia, substancia...)


Me parece que aquí *desafíos *o o *retos *están adptados (pero espera otras opiniones)

-2- à la clé (clef)
Tenemos otro hilo sobre el tema.
En este hilo hay que leer la aportación de totor:


> Otras opciones: *como corolario*, o *como broche final*.


Aquí creo que _corolario_ le va que ni pintado.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

